# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International Conference on Robotics and Automation Engineering

## Airicist

facebook.com/RoboticsandAutomationEngineering

Robotics-2021, September 22, 2021, virtual

Robotics-2020, December 2, 2020, virtual

Robotics-2019, October 23-24, 2019, Rome, Italy

----------

